# armeniacum & micranthum



## youngslipper (Jun 17, 2015)

I like both and i am going to get both but which one should i go for first, both are the same price and have one healthy fan?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Jun 17, 2015)

micranthum album


----------



## Kalyke (Jun 17, 2015)

I am also interested in both, as they are small. I would have gone with micrathum, but am very interested in the runners or stolons of armeniacum. Eventually I will get a good representative for both. I always buy blooming size or near blooming size. I do better with established plants. It would be very hard to decide.


----------



## Marco (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm on the same boat with Chad on the micranthum album. Unfortunately, i don't know any vendors in South Africa. 

However, Kalyke, I believe you're from New Mexico. The following vendors have both plus variants. They all have great plants. enjoy hunting.

http://www.orchidinnusa.com

http://www.bigleaforchids.com

http://www.foxvalleyorchids.com


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 18, 2015)

Cant find an alba; YET! Ive gotten a new aattractions, paph delenatii, vietnamense and malipoense. Still going for armeniacum and micranthum. Any care on my new attractions i ordered and will be arriving next month!


----------

